# عندى interview فى pms وارجو المساعدة



## jilany (16 ديسمبر 2008)

انا بشكر كل الناس ع المجهود الرائع
وعشان كدة بطلب المساعدة
انا عندى interview فى شركة pms (petrolum marine service )مش عارف هييسئلونى فى ايه
كل اللى انا اعرفو انهم مسؤلين عن البرجات والمنصات البحرية
فارجو امدادى بمعلومات تفدينى عن هذا الموضوع​


----------



## Eng.AhmedSabir (17 ديسمبر 2008)

ممكن تسئلهم لو محتاجين مهندسين قوي ميكانيكية لو سمحت


----------



## gadoo20042004 (27 ديسمبر 2008)

ههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## أمير البحر (28 ديسمبر 2008)

حبيبي الغالي ممكن تحدد إنت محتاج ايه يعني والله ما فهمت عليك


----------

